# Cowon D2 Plus OR Cowon C2 OR Sandisk Sansa Fuze+



## sandynator (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in gr8 dilemma to choose between the above mentioned  mp3 players. Having personal experience with Cowon e2 the choice will be in between 2 cowons only i.e. D2 plus OR C2.

Guys please let me know the exact difference between Cowon D2 plus & C2. I read that c2 has *Jet Effects 3* 39 eq preset option & few other features so what all eq customization will I get in addition to d2 plus. My only concern is for *AUDIO * & I can compromise on looks & U/I of the player but not on Colour option. 

Which player is best out of box i.e. without any eq customization?

*My budget is 5k INR for mp3 player with expandable memory card so D2 plus is only better options for me but before going for it I want to know what all features will be missing in it compared to C2*. 

Currently D2 Plus 4gb is available in limited stock with Cowon India but with pink & sky blue colour option which is yuck!! If anyone knows any dealer/website selling D2 Plus 4gb with black or silver colour option please provide link.

Ready to wait till September & compromise 32 gb SD card Budget  if Cowon India[LIPAP SYSTEMS] successful in  procuring D2 Plus 8gb Silver colour from Cowon Global.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 29, 2012)

No reply!
Please audio gurus help me.

Now c2 is out and sansa fuze+ in. 
I can consider d2+ in blue colour provided its best and lives upto the hype.

At present on tight budget and cost of acquiring cowon d2+ 4gb will be much more
power adaptor/charger + sd card 16 gb(I guess its max limit) + protective case.

 If i go for sansa fuze+ 8gb then just cost of player, 32gb memory card later and can use my mobile charger which has micro usb.  Also read that older fuze had gud sq compared to d2 out of box.

My question to audio gurus is that will i get gud eq customization once we get stable rockbox firmware for fuze+ ? Is rockbox firmware for sansa players better in eq customization than std. Cowons?

If i get cowon d2+ is higher cost justified? For An 8gb cowon d2+ i will  have to shell out 2400 inr more.
Is there micro usb slot for charging thru wall socket?

Btw i can compromise minor u/i niggles but not 
in sq. 
I prefer my tracks with slight more bass(tight, deep with punch but not too boomy) crystal clear vocals and smooth high(not very bright and harsh).   
Please help me ur view and experience will assist me to take decision.
Tfs..


----------

